# Apo Apocalypse. Where can I get bindings for this?



## brikhouse66 (Jan 24, 2012)

I just bought 2 of these apo apocalypse boards and they have a funny hole pattern no one around here has seen before. There 2 holes center and then near both edges, below and above the center 2 holes are like 4 holes curved. 

: . : kind of like that if u can get the picture only another hole below the middle one and the edges are curved.
: :

can anyone help me out with this. I would like to know any info you may have about the boards too. Ive found 1 similar picture on google and thats it. The link directs me to a french forum website talking about terry kidwell in the post.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you buy these to actually ride? That is old...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Those things are collectors items. You won't find anything to fit that hole pattern maybe a burton EST might fit on there with some work but that's still a risk.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh man. My first deck was an Apocalypse (Cap 5). I still have it, and like you have not seen much online about it. Mine has a normal insert pattern, so I can't help you there.

Most likely the reason you are seeing a French site is because the brand (A.Snowboards at the time mine was made) was started by Regis Rolland (well known for the old Apocalypse films). This link might help if you wanted to know some history about the company, but you might not find much more than that APO SNOW history Who knows...there might be someone at the current company who might help you. 

Good luck and post back if you get any info.

BA, feel free to correct me if my history is off


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ... maybe a burton EST might fit on there with some work but that's still a risk.


You are retarded.


----------



## brikhouse66 (Jan 24, 2012)

lol man i dont know too much about boards i havent ridden since i was 12 and am now 21. at that age i never got into the details. yeah i did buy them to ride but i only paid 75 for 2 of them


----------



## brikhouse66 (Jan 24, 2012)

so as for collectors items. are they more sentimental value or something i can make a few dollars on to get my money back?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

brikhouse66 said:


> so as for collectors items. are they more sentimental value or something i can make a few dollars on to get my money back?


That's a question someone else might be able to answer better, but for me, mine is for sentimental value. I could still ride it because it's in decent shape, but the question is: why would I when there are better boards to ride?

Who knows...there might be someone out there who wants those boards as collector pieces for sentimental value. Or there's this place I came across while looking for more info on my Apocalypse Donate or Sell Vintage Boards | Utah Snowboard Museum


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Oh man. My first deck was an Apocalypse (Cap 5). I still have it, and like you have not seen much online about it. Mine has a normal insert pattern, so I can't help you there.
> 
> Most likely the reason you are seeing a French site is because the brand (A.Snowboards at the time mine was made) was started by Regis Rolland (well known for the old Apocalypse films). This link might help if you wanted to know some history about the company, but you might not find much more than that APO SNOW history Who knows...there might be someone at the current company who might help you.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty interesting stuff. I have an old "made in usa" apocalypse board too. Got it on craigslist for like $40 for my wife to learn on and could never find much info on it. So were they only made from 90-92?

BA drop some knowledge.

P.S. Youre not gonna find anything that will fit those. I have heard of some people making there own adapter plates to ride vintage boards with modern bindings. Probably not worth the effort.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BA probably has more on this than I do, but iirc, the brand arrived in the US in the 90's (according to that link, '92-'97). They were (and still seem to be, as APO) popular in Europe(?). Rossignol bought the brand sometime in the '90s, then wanted to eliminate the line, Rolland tried to buy back the brand but was shut down. 

The Apocalypse I have is either a '93/94 or '94/95. dantech, what does your wife's look like?


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Here it is. It has a blue and yellow base with star type things.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

This board is 1994 or newer for sure.

Apo still exists, and has been said, is more popular in Europe. APO SNOW


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

d15 said:


> You are retarded.


Yes because EST bindings are actually based off the old horseshow baseless bindings which albeit they are in a track now function the exact same way. I remember my first time snowboarding in 87 do you? Fucking kids today don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. Why don't you go learn a thing or two before you talk. Fucking troglodyte.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

dantech said:


> Here it is. It has a blue and yellow base with star type things.


Thanks for putting that up. It's kind of cool to see another old Apocalypse deck! I'll see if I can take some shots of mine and post them up here either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's mine. I learned on this board, and it did a fabulous job of kicking my ass in the process. Still love it though...

View attachment 7158
View attachment 7161


View attachment 7159




I've always been a bit confused about the "Regular" inscription on it, which is why I tried to research for info a couple years ago. I ride goofy and wondered if it was designed for a regular stance. I was young when I got it and didn't care back then. I still don't really care now, just curious haha.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool! When I got my board it had that same stomp pad as yours. First thing I did was scrap it off...kinda wish I hadn't now. I'll snap some better pics of mine tonight.


----------



## Slskate (Jul 1, 2012)

I worked for Apocalypse for many years as a sales rep and rider. The black and blue board was a Apocalypse Cap board. It was made after Regis was gone. It was designed by David Partridge. The reason why they say regular and goofy is because they have an asymmetrical core. If you look at the core profile you will see, it was shifted under your foot so the thicker part of the core was under you binding heel and toe. The binding pattern is the old wide 5. You would have to find some old bindings for it. Back in the day it was the standard pattern. Regis left the company and went back to Europe and started A snowboards, Jack Lin was the owner of Apocalypse snowboards over here. That second board with the cross is a fuse model, I would need to see the base and the tail. That was when the company was almost over and around when I quit. Let me know what you want for the cap, it would be more of a sentimental thing for me.

Steve


----------



## dpartridge (Aug 22, 2012)

hi brikhouse66

i was the designer for the apocalypse CAP series. the board would be a custom for what looks like burton plate bindings.

cheers


----------

